# Horrible fonts in acroread



## forkandwait (Apr 12, 2012)

Sometimes I get PDF's that have a horrible, weird sans serif font when I open them in acroread, but they seem to be fine in xpdf or on other machines in Acrobat.  And not all PDF's have this problem (in fact, only PDF's from one person.)

I have tried installing URW fonts, because I don't know what else to do, but that didn't help.

I know Adobe is just a devil with a good interface (unlike MS), but I rather like acroread and want to keep using it.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## UNIXgod (Apr 12, 2012)

I found okular to be nicer than acroread. Try that one. I have read whole books on it without issue. Also it*'*s open source and a very mature project based on kpdf.


----------



## akil (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi,

epdfview is also available and it's lightweight than okular.


----------

